# Most important Muscle group in muay thai?



## Giorgio (Sep 3, 2006)

I know that this differs from style to style and from person to person, but in general, what muscle group do you consider to be most important in muay thai? I ask this since it's clear that in boxing the arms and upper body are most important, and in tae kwon do the legs are focused on, but muay thai uses both hand and leg techniques, and also needs a high degree of core conditioning for momentum and resisting blows... any thoughts?


----------



## dubljay (Sep 3, 2006)

Though I am no expert in Mauy Thai I would have to say that the key muscle group to work on would be the core (abs and lower back).  The core in my opinion is the key muscle group to work on regardless of the art.  In (western style) boxing strong abs are essential to generating power for the uppercut and hook.  Same goes with TKD, strength in the core muscles is essential in throwing kicks.

As for Mauy Thai I would say that this is not only key but a MUST.  Working knee strikes requires a great deal of ab strength, that and strong abs will aid in absorbing strikes to the body.

And the reason I said lower back as well is because its necessary to work both.  Working abs without working the lower back is like working on biceps and neglecting the triceps, ect. 




Just my opinion.



-Josh


----------



## Sam (Sep 3, 2006)

Your brain!!!!

If you have the most perfect body in the world, it doesnt do you any good if you don't know which techniques are appropriate in a given situation...


----------



## Giorgio (Sep 4, 2006)

haha thanks for the suggestion, but I asked for the most important MUSCLE group! 

can't flex your brain, can you...


----------



## Thunder Foot (Sep 6, 2006)

I would say there is no 'one' muscle group thats most important. If you over develop one group, that going to leave you vulnerable in another. There are a group of muscle groups that are important in Muay. And to ask this question, would leave me to believe that you plan on focusing on only one muscle group.


----------



## wee_blondie (Sep 13, 2006)

Sam said:


> Your brain!!!!


 

I agree totally!!  If you can't recognise and react to a situation then you don't stand a chance.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Sep 13, 2006)

Hammer grafted to thrust, of course.
Sean


----------



## Kenpodoc (Sep 13, 2006)

the Heart both metaphysically and in reality.  You sure need heart to go in the ring but also could cardiac fitness is essential.

Jeff


----------

